# Wonder where some of your clones get made?



## Paulie (22/3/15)

Here is a look at a Clone facility in Phil video.



Well after watching this and seeing the conditions of this facility, I recommend you wash x100 your clone products before you use them!


----------



## Paulie (22/3/15)

Can an admin please fix my heading as i caint thanks?


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Can an admin please fix my heading as i caint thanks?



Done @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Balsak (22/3/15)

Its just a bit of oil i have seen machine shops in a far worse state than that anybody that has ever worked in a machine shop knows its impossible to keep stuff polished and clean, but it is always a good idea to clean anything u buy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/3/15)

Came across this this post just now and felt like I should share the thought:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...place-everything-modified-custom-made-20.html

*CaptSteve *"BTW a friend once told me there's no such thing as lead free brass. He said even marine type brass has a percentage of lead so it's machinable"
*Quigsworth* - "Now there's a perspective I can wrap my head around...






Your buddy is right...there's no such thing as Pb free brass, but marine brass Pb content is pretty low...about as low as that cheap 302 SS FD's 510's are made of...you only lose the Pb from SS once you hit 316, which is why few builders use it cause it's nasty on tools (Pb is mixed in as a machinists helper, it's a lubricant...and yes, it's in lower grade SS as well...but peeps don't want to hear that)...Every time I read peeps say "I won't use brass cause it's got lead" as they take a long haul on the cheap "SS" cloned RDA out of china they picked up off ebay just makes me laugh, they drank the kool-aid and there's no going back

...the good news is the Pb that gets exposed in any machining process can be mitigated by a 5 min. soak in peroxide and white vinegar (just the drug store peroxide 10%? will do)"

The green highlighted bit is the 'heads up'  
The red highlighted bit is some good advice

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/3/15)

Lead in brass is added so as to provide a lower point of friction as this is a common application for brass. 

The type of stainless that contain lead are usually ferritic and attracts a magnet. Sulphur is added to non ferritic steels for machine-ability. The screws on atties (especially grub screws) are sometimes ferritic but the atomisers themselves are not and therefore it is unlikely to find lead in them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Thanks for sharing @Paulie

Big up to phil and dimitri for bringing this to us. Real eye opener!

Yep, that machining oil certainly adds a new dimension of taste for the first few tankfuls of a new product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

